

Join the ##solofounders channel on freenode - dugmartin

I just created the ##solofounders channel on freenode.  As the channel name suggests it's for startups or ongoing businesses created by a single founder.  Stop by if you are interested.
======
swombat
Why would you go there instead of #startups? Are solo startups so different
that they cannot benefit from the advice of non-solo startuppers?

~~~
cemerick
When you're a solo founder, the weighting of the same issues would appear to
be significantly different -- or, at least that's my impression when talking
to partnered founders.

There's also the sometimes-existential question of being solo, which, yes,
brings a whole new set of issues to the table around working habits,
motivation, funding, etc.

~~~
swombat
Come to #startups, we've got plenty of solo founders too :-)

------
jacquesm
The differences are smaller than the common elements, and besides that, any
chatroom that you try to set up around a subset of a slightly larger one will
always suffer from the empty room effect.

It takes a significant number of people to kickstart a new community and even
though I'm right in the middle of the target audience I'll stick to #start-ups
simply because you can only monitor so many inputs.

The same happens to sites that try to run alternatives to HN for some subset
of the information (or even for a different kind of information), they
invariably have a huge peak on day one and then they die within a few days,
months at best.

The one exception eventually died because the owner didn't put in the effort
to keep it going.

Starting a new community is not as easy as announcing one.

~~~
dugmartin
It probably will peak and then level off, but hopefully it will allow folks to
make some connections and when it does level off the s/n ratio will be higher
than a crowded channel. Right now there are 25 folks in the room and the
conversation is already pretty interesting.

~~~
jacquesm
Tell me in three weeks!

------
DTrejo
Link to
solofounders:[http://webchat.freenode.net?channels=%23%23solofounders&...](http://webchat.freenode.net?channels=%23%23solofounders&uio=d4)

Link to startups:
[http://webchat.freenode.net?channels=%23startups&uio=d4](http://webchat.freenode.net?channels=%23startups&uio=d4)

(For those who've never used IRC)

------
brennannovak
I'm there... doesn't seem the creator is actually there. Hrm!

~~~
dugmartin
Make sure you use double hashes - ##solofounders

I wanted to stay within the freenode etiquette so I used ##solofounders since
its not really a project.

~~~
axod
The alternative is to go on a different IRC network more friendly and less
rules based...

Freenode ironically isn't very free.

------
tzm
Any ##solofounders or #startups meetups in NYC or WNY areas?

